# Friday Night Salmon with Q-view



## mohlrich (Sep 20, 2013)

Managers Special?? Count me in!!













IMG_0787.JPG



__ mohlrich
__ Sep 20, 2013






Bearcarver's brine for 6 hours













IMG_0788.JPG



__ mohlrich
__ Sep 20, 2013






Into the smoker at 180-190 with a mix of pecan, apple, and hickory. I couldn't follow bearcarver's exact directions due to not being able to produce smoke in my Masterbuilt Gas Smokehouse at low temps.













IMG_0789.JPG



__ mohlrich
__ Sep 20, 2013






Thanks for looking so far. Feel free to drop a line, gets kind of lonely out here in the middle of the night. More post to come as the march to the finish nears.


----------



## humdinger4u (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks good and I'm sure it will turn out great because it's Bearcarver's brine!!  Give us some final pictures too.

Michael


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 20, 2013)

i'm interested in trying salmon one of these days.

what temp are you cooking to and how long do you anticipate it taking?  keeping it around 190?


----------



## mohlrich (Sep 20, 2013)

humdinger4u said:


> Looks good and I'm sure it will turn out great because it's Bearcarver's brine!!  Give us some final pictures too.
> 
> Michael


They will be coming humdinger4u


smokingreg said:


> I'm interested in trying salmon one of these days.
> 
> what temp are you cooking to and how long do you anticipate it taking?  keeping it around 190?


smokingreg - I would suggest trying salmon. I have made it a few different times and had success. It's fairly forgiving if you loos track of it. I'm just about 2 hours in and getting ready to stick my thermometer in to see where its at. I'll pull it at ~150. Some people pull it at 140 and some take it longer. I shot for the middle to be safe. The last few batches I made took 4-5 hours but all depends on the size of the piece and how well you maintain the temp.


----------



## mohlrich (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure what I was thinking when I said 4 hours. I stuck the thermometer in at 2 hours and a reading of 155 IT came back. Pulled them babies. Lesson of the smoke:  Make sure you spray or oil your racks before the salmon!!













IMG_0790.JPG



__ mohlrich
__ Sep 20, 2013


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 20, 2013)

2 hrs. Quicker than chicken. I'm in.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks delicious! Your mix of woods sure put a nice color on that salmon.


----------



## mohlrich (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter. I actually just wanted to try the pecan and see how it did. I usually use apple and hickory for about everything and only used hickory on this because it was chips. Needed the chips to get the smoke started at the low temps.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure looks great, starting the steelhead season here just after hunting I will have to give it a try.


----------

